# Long Shot??



## skw83 (Feb 19, 2009)

I know this is along shot but does anyone know where I can get A Mansfield 208/209 flush valve? I have the seal but the guides are wore out and it will not seat properly. This is for a good customer that is having some tough luck and would rather do a 2 minute repair than sell him a new toilet.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

our fergusons carry this flush valve, maybe yours does?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> our fergusons carry this flush valve, maybe yours does?


 If your local Ferguson does not have it in stock they usually can get it form one that does stock them within a day. I have needed many of parts that they felt they did not need to stock here in the Chicago area, but was able to get the them from one of their other locations out west.


----------



## skw83 (Feb 19, 2009)

this is the old style flush valve so the 210/211 series will not work


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

skw83 said:


> this is the old style flush valve so the 210/211 series will not work


 Every site that I searched has this note with the 210 flush valve. "NOTE: Model No. 210 replaces model No. 209."

http://kitchen-bath.gillroys.com/Bathroom_Fixtures/Toilet_Repair_parts/FLUSH_VALVE-s407704.html


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

GARBAGE, That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Tell the customer she needs to bite the vullet and let you install a new flush valve. Won't take moe that 30 minutes if that once you have it.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Every toilet manufacture at some point has tried to follow that design to get the best flush, and the AS4 and the Kohler 5 series is just that.

The AS3 design was horrible as too many moving parts to consider.

The technology is working well in the millions. Mansfield hit the mark if everyone is trying to copy it. :yes:



Mansfields are the easiest toilet to work on; there's no 40 different flappers...there's just 1 that works and it's a flush valve seal.


What's odd is people either love them for 40 years and never replace them, or they constantly clog and people despise them. 


And when people retrofit a mansfield? Game over in so many ways...the toilet is never the same.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Favorite toilets in order

# 1 Toto
# 2 Mansfield
# 3 Gerber
# 4 U/R
# 5 Kohler (wellworth)
# 6 Am Std


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Favorite toilets in order
> 
> # 1 Toto
> # 2 Mansfield
> ...


 


Universal Rundle? 


Are you running a fever? 


_(checks forehead) :icon_confused:_


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

How much time in labor are you spending finding the part? Is it cheaper to replace the flush valve?? Seems this two minute repair is much longer at this point.



skw83 said:


> I know this is along shot but does anyone know where I can get A Mansfield 208/209 flush valve? I have the seal but the guides are wore out and it will not seat properly. This is for a good customer that is having some tough luck and would rather do a 2 minute repair than sell him a new toilet.


----------

